

We Don't Sell Saddles Here - mcfunley
https://medium.com/p/4c59524d650d

======
205guy
Crickets...

I'll bite: I'm still not sure what Slack does, and more critically, how it
does it. The wall of text that was linked was aimed at employee motivation (or
maybe VC presentations), so it is not good at communicating with potential
customers (what I assume is the goal now that there is a full launch). There
were a lot of talking points, from revolutionizing company organization to
telling companies that they don't know what their business is (based on the
single example of Lululemon, everyone should sell horseback riding instead of
just saddles). Maybe I'm being unfair because I didn't read the whole thing,
but frankly, scanning it didn't find what I was looking for.

I am very interested in communication models. My company uses email, wiki,
skype (IM&voice), and a virtual meeting service for internal communication. I
would love to understand how and why Slack is such a revolution. Granted, I am
not a manager or purchasing agent, so this is just intellectual interest. But
I could find nothing about the actual product in the linked article or the
slack website with a few clicks.

What I expected to see: a) a semi-technical explanation of what slack does,
and b) a screenshot or 3.

~~~
mygrant
There are plenty of screenshots all over the tour:
[https://slack.com/is](https://slack.com/is)

